# Hamm December 2006... anyone wanna go?



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know the september one hasnt been yet, BUT, in advance i was wondering if a few people wanted to sort out a trip?
maybe even stay over and large it for a night in germany lol.i'll put this on sticky, then take the september one off once i get back from hamm next week.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm... might be an idea...gutted that Im missing the september one but lack of funds. Ill have to see in the next month or two.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we if we get enough we could maybe get a mini bus and have a few drivers?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah would be a good plan... wont be driving until next year though... but Im good at sitting :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

im deffo in nige...and i can drive but ive no liscence lol but like tim i am also good at sitting but i can also wait on the drivers makin cuppas etc if need be :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well hurry up and pass then


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

how much does it cost to go ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well it depends on how many go to be honest.
the more go the cheaper the deal.
if theres 6/7, i wouldnt think anymore than £50 each or so, if that.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

sound spromising whats the date of dec one ?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I'd be up for it, especially since I cant get to the September for all the usual reasons :roll: . I drive and dont mind doing a stretch, but I'm not promising I'm any good! :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

this show...where is it.... [if its in somewhere called hamm or summit ill scream]

why would it cost £50?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Haha, sorry mate but this is another Hamm show.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Dean or Trese.... its in Hamm :lol: :lol: In Germany... so its a far way away.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh ok ,i knew the one very soon was in germany, didnt know this one was too.. cool... 
so is it a rel big show then eh?

Dean


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i would have to look more into it.
say if we got a 12 man van, and had no more than about 8 people so we had room to bring back all the reps lol.
i reckon the van would be 200-250 to hire.
the ferry price would go up due to the amount of people, but the tunnel would still be well priced, its about 50 quid but even if it was 100 due to so many people then say top end 150 petrol..
thats what? 450 top end? cant see it being too much more than that.
so share that by 8 people, i would want at least one other driver though.. gotta be a good one, coz if ur crap i'll soon send you to the back of the bus lol (or the roof)..
so 50-60 quid each... seems pretty cheap.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

9th december btw

so would leave from dover or felixstowe at 8/9 pm... on friday the 8th... be back late sat or early sunday
i guess it would depend on where we all lived too


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

that be cool but im a really crap driver hence i dont drive alot but id be up for going


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

these days if you passed your test after !996 I think it was you need to have minibus on your licence as an extra part.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

im in nige mate


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

andyj5447 said:


> these days if you passed your test after !996 I think it was you need to have minibus on your licence as an extra part.


well i'm ok then... anyone else pass before that date?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I checked its actually 1997 it came in I think. You need D1 on your licence to drive a mini bus. But tbh who would know as long as you didnt crash?!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Thats me out for driving then (would also probably be sent to the roof!) but still up for the sitting part, Im real good at that :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

what about the mouthful part?! :wink:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

That is a one time only Whitby based offer that is not redeemable on any other travel event :lol: 
Or were you talking about sandwiches again?!


----------



## Reptilians (May 26, 2006)

Hello

I would love to go....What date is the show on and is there any info on the web because I cant find a thing on the ham shows. if i go to the ham website its all in blady german and me no speaker da german....

Thanks guys


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

9th december...


had some serious interest in this mini bus idea

me and katy, bazza, mate oli (does use this forum a bit), and timmykings and sparkle..
thats 6, i guess there would be room for say 2 more in a 12 seater mini bus.
so whoever it is MUST be older than 21, have a clean driving licence and being able to drive well for long periods...
i did 1080 this time without too many diverts...
would be more than that if we had to collect people, and i woul dhave to drive slower too if we were in a van...
so anyone fit that bill?


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

id love to come but am crap at driving  even in this country


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well me and Sparkle aren't 100% sure yet... but I will let you know asap.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i asked about a 12 seater, looking for 8 people really as we will all have boxes to bring back.
its about 250 for the weekend, everyone would have to meet at mine, maybe stay over the thursday and have some beers lol..


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

just thought i would give you some info, the milege from calais to the show is about 250-300 miles depending if there are any road works, very good roads nice service stations and not a lot of traffic, ANd no speed cameras. We normaly leave 11pm friday and return 11pm saturday

Photos are in the show section on my site


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats actually pretty much what we did, and we still had a lot of time to spare..


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

hiya....if there is room for me and rob we would be really interested in coming...Im not sure when he passed his test but i can find out if that would help, hes rubbish wit directions tho if he drove so wuld need a speaking roadmap hehe


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

might have enough now. i found someone else that can drive long distances.. but someone is bound to pull out, they always do


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok,,, the other driver will not have his passport in time... i'm gonna take this thread off sticky and try and get it going again from fresh... i wanna try and get this right a long time before we go..


----------



## SnakeyPete (Sep 22, 2006)

Getting tempted here , can fit the bill for driving probs .....BUT ah'm in bloomin Jockyland ..( Scotland ! ) so that gives me major expense to get down to departure area ...trains to long a journey would have to be plane so probs extra £100 for me ...but still tempting . What about accomadation if we stay overnight ( assuming we are ) ?

Its a bummer at times being up here ( lol hold the comments please ! )

Take care


----------

